# Woodworking forum



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

Is there a woodworking forum that moves a little faster than this one? This one moves like molasses. Just wondering.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Solid introduction.

Try tedswoodworking.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

It varies day to day, here. There may be more active forums, but if you spend enough time here you'll learn where things are active and where they aren't. There are definitely areas that are quite active. I looked at a few other woodworking forums, but this one was by far the most inviting at the time, and have cultivated some good, if not online only, friendships here.

Also, it's a holiday weekend for us here in the US (if I had to guess I'd guess US makes up a decent chunk of the active membership), so there's that lol

Oh, and also welcome to LumberJocks


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

Evidently didnt know but just wanted your number of posts to go up. Why bother.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

> Evidently didnt know but just wanted your number of posts to go up. Why bother.
> 
> - welderskelter


Because for someone to show up with 3 posts and start blasting the forum looking for somewhere else to go is no better use of a post, honestly.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

Mosquitio vs a gnat


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

WELLLLLL.. I been a member of this forum for alot of years as well as many others
What i have seen is that many are slow, many are fast, most are "half fast "

Ill stay right here !


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I find speed here to to be X-medium…maybe XX-Medium


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I hear Twitter is pretty fast.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Try out your local Craigslist chat and see how that works out for you.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Is there a woodworking forum that moves a little faster than this one? This one moves like molasses. Just wondering.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


I prefer quality over quantity. Check out some of the woodworking groups on Facebook if you want to see fast moving, useless garbage. Actually, given your snotty start on here, I'd recommend you head over there ASAP. You'll fit right in.


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

Ok. I can see that we are going to have to work on you guys sense of humor. Ouch. I havent posted much but I have been watching for quite a while. Didnt mean no harm, now if I can get my head back. You got to admit I did get some movement out of you all. Ha. Happy 4th everyone. Harold.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> Solid introduction.
> 
> Try tedswoodworking.
> 
> - chrisstef


LMAO!!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Ok. I can see that we are going to have to work on you guys sense of humor. Ouch. I havent posted much but I have been watching for quite a while. Didnt mean no harm, now if I can get my head back. You got to admit I did get some movement out of you all. Ha. Happy 4th everyone. Harold.
> 
> - welderskelter


Sense of humor? I didn't see anything funny from you.

So, what about you, Harold? What are your skills and interests? What made you decide to hop onto LJ and what do you hope to get out of it?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Is there a woodworking forum that moves a little faster than this one? This one moves like molasses. Just wondering.
> 
> - welderskelter


Usually the only forums moving fast are arguing. But I don't take credit for all of them. maybe some…Ok most….

You might try Wood talk online. If I say hello over there I get an argument and lots of posts…


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Try a SawStop thread to speed it up a bit…


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

"Ok. I can see that we are going to have to work on you guys sense of humor. Ouch." 
It's rude to walk into someone else's house an smart off right off the bat. U wouldn't lik it if a stranger showed up, walked into ur house and said "crappy couch dude!" Then set down. Ain't no humor in that… this is our home. One that we are fortunate enough not to have to pay for. If u don't lik it then don't let the door smack u on the way out. If u will settle down you'll find a lot of good info An good folks here though. theyll treat u like gold if I allow them or lik crap if u warrant it Up to u how u want to be treated


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

Hostility in this thread is on par with Facebook, lol

Don't let the senility scare you away. If you're looking for immediate answers, YouTube is a great resource. If you're looking for your tires to be pumped or slashed, this is your place. Just understand there are multiple generations here so you'll get an array of responses depending upon how you post your questions and how patient you are


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

Not sure what to tell you. When you go to a restaurant do you also ask the waitress where a better place is to eat?


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

Well Rich. Before this goes any further and you guys hurt yourself with the insults. Let it be known that I didnt call any names or get nasty. I just ask a question. And I got a lot of crap.
I was looking on here to better myself on woodworking. I have a band sawmill, a bandsaw , a scrollsaw, radialarm and tablesaw . I make kids wooden toys and rocking horses. I own 100 acres of timber land and didnt have any place to sell basswood. I dont like to burn it for firewood. Not much heat in it.I have heard carvers use it for carving. Thought I could find something I could do with it myself. But I am not as gifted as some on here. I dont have the patience to do these things. I was a certified welder all my days. Retired now and am trying woodworking. I hope you guys dont hold it against me for my question. Hope you guys have a happy 4th. God bless. Harold


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Happy 4th to you as well Harold and God Bless you too. Stick around, this is a good forum. Good folks on here. Lots of knowledge and experience gets shared. 
Mike


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Solid introduction.
> 
> Try tedswoodworking.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was solid 

Everyone has the freedom of choice. So far I've met a couple cute guys on here. Real men's men.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I was looking on here to better myself on woodworking. I have a band sawmill, a bandsaw , a scrollsaw, radialarm and tablesaw


Then the "*woodcarving*" forum probably wasn't the best choice for your post  Or at least you could have mentioned something related to carving in your original post, rather than ask why this one is so slow.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Try Meth Pinwheel


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Well Rich. Before this goes any further and you guys hurt yourself with the insults. Let it be known that I didnt call any names or get nasty.[...] Hope you guys have a happy 4th. God bless. Harold
> 
> - welderskelter


Happy 4th to you too, Harold. Best wishes.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Fast? I'm so far behind now I think I'm in first place…Have some fun, make some dust..


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The best way to introduce yourself is to insult everyone and then say it was a joke.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

troll


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

welderskelter,

Not being the brightest bulb on the tree, I do not understand the question. The question could be: 1) Why do folks take so long to post a reply to a question, 2) Why do so few folks post a reply to a question, or 3) Why do page loads take so long.

I am poorly equipped to answer questions 1 and 2. Some possibilities are that no one knows the answer or has little to add, folks are busy and did not happen on the post, or maybe overlooked the post because the title was not of particular interest to them. If you are primarily a wood carver, then perhaps finding a forum dedicated to wood carving would result in a larger number of timely and relevant replies; not sure.

However, if the question is about computer speed, I find page loads for me are very fast, especially since the LJ site was upgraded not too long ago. But this was not always the case. It was only after I replaced the 7200 rpm spinning hard drive in my laptop with a Solid State Drive that page load speeds dramatically increased. Now page loads appear in the blink or two of the eye. My Internet Service Provider claims to deliver download speeds up to 60 Mbps, although on my wireless home network, the speed is less at my laptop.

Page upload speeds require a few seconds. This is because my Internet Service Provider offers slower upload speeds. I also suspect that a lot of processing at the LJ site is required before a post appears.

There have been times when downloads either become very slow or fail. I always found that my home network was the problem. Once corrected, the speed returned.

Therefore, if the question is about computer processing speed then I highly recommend upgrading the computer's hard drive to a Solid State Drive (about $300 installed with data ported for ½ terabyte of storage). As an aside, I find that virus scans, that previously took a couple of hours to complete, are now completed in less than 10 minutes.

Then looking to upgrade your internet speed to the fastest available from your Internet Service Provider could help. But if you are in rural Minnesota, your location may limit the speeds available to you.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Is there a woodworking forum that moves a little faster than this one? This one moves like molasses. Just wondering.
> 
> - welderskelter


It gets better with winter..Anything specific you would like to build? Looking for ideals? Basswood makes me think your in the south?..


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

No Jack. I am from Waubun Mn. I think rather than try to use it up myself I will just continue to look for outlets around here. I have a friend that uses it for his scroll work. Says he cant find 1/2 in material. But I can cut it on the sawmill. They say that northern basswood is whiter than south. Dont know. I better get to work here. Have a good day.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

This moves as fast as me. That's all I need.


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

JBrow. I thinks you got too much time on your hands. As being from rural Minnesota all we have is some high speed internet carried up here on a fiber optics line. Dont know what the high mucky mucks do from your part of the country. Later Harold


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

welderskelter,

My apologies; condescension was not my intent nor was it to offend you.

I simply thought that the state ranked 12th in the country in land area but 21st in population with 70% of its population in greater Minneapolis/St. Paul, there might be pockets of under-served internet consumers in parts of Minnesota. I am glad your community is not under-served.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Might help to have an avatar and post a project or 2. That should create some traffic.

Edit to add

I belong to several forums, this one moves the fastest. Good luck.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

After you have been a member here for 100 days, you will be allowed to push the turbo button. But please, keep far away from the moving parts. I know all too well.


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

JBrow. Yes I am from the Chippewa indian reservation. It is considered an underserved area. That is why Obama said the telephone companies had to put fiber optic lines out here. Dont know as if it helped the indians. 90% of the res is white folk. But it sure sped things up out here. Harold


----------

